# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Homeschooling u Hrvatskoj???? Zašto ne?!

## the enchantress

*Budite promjena koju želite vidjeti - pridružite nam se @* 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/he-hr/

Hrvatska je demokratska država u kojoj je obrazovanje kod kuće još uvijek nezakonito.

Prije više od 100 godina to nije bilo tako:

Clanak 50 Zakona iz 1874. godine
Roditeljem ili njihovim zamjenikom ostaje prosto djecu svoju dati poducavati ili doma ili u kojem god budi privatnom budi javnom zavodu ili u kojoj drugdje postojecoj puckoj skoli. Nu u tom su slucaju roditelji ili njihovi zamjenici duzni svake godine doticnu nebiljegovanu svjedocbu o napretku djece podnositi obcinskomu skolskomu odboru; a ovaj je duzan na to paziti, da se takova djeca poduce bar u onom obsegu, kakov se po ovom zakonu zahtjeva za javne pucke skole.


*Mi imamo pravo na izbor!*

----------


## Deaedi

Uh...blago si nama ako se pocnu uvoditi zakoni iz 19st.

Inace, nisam protiv skolovanja kod kuce, ali za to treba postojati dobro postavljen sustav, a kod nas realno, mislim da nema sanse za tako nesto.

----------


## Scandalous

Jel ovo glasanje? Ak je-protiv!

----------


## Nuktemeron

.
.
.

a da dozvoliš tu mogućnost nekome drugome?

Budući posao mojeg muža i mene uključuje non stop putovanja, zar bih trebala ostaviti dijete u dom zbog toga?

Koja škola bi upisala dijete na 10 dana? I onda opet drugaškola  u drugom gradu? I to još ne samo u Hrvatskoj.
i tako 15 puta na godinu.

Vjerojatno te nečeg strah...Mene je strah ostaviti dijete u dom i zato trebam  home schooling.

----------


## Scandalous

Pa zato kažem ak je ovo glasovanje, onda sam protiv... Post iznad mene o tome lijepo kaže-treba dobro postavljen sustav, a budimo realni-kakvo je školstvo kod nas? U komi, totalnoj... zbrka, nered, nitko ništa ne zna...
jednom rječju-kaos!

Kad se riješi postojeći sustav školovanja, onda se može razgovarati o nečemu kao što je školovanje kod kuće... 

Btw, meni su djeca ispred posla... al dobro, to je već neka druga tema... (i s obzirom da sam primjetila da je to bitno za raspravu-nemam djecu, još)

----------


## sundrops

dok se ne javi pokretac teme ,mogu i ja odgovoriti da se ovdje ne radi o glasovanju ,tj. zauzimanju stava vec se jednostavno poziva zainteresirane, znatizeljne, priklonjene takvoj ideji , da se prikljuce na gorenavedenu grupu pri yahoou .

meni bi bilo drago da takav vid izbora zazivi kod nas , kako bi svatko ,u skladu sa svojim svjetonazorima ,zeljama i vjerovanjima ,mogao ostvariti sebe kao roditelja i pruziti djetetu ono sto misli da je najprikladnije  i najbolje za nj, a bez da pri tome se bori s vjetrenjacama, kako bi postigao takav vid obrazovanja. 

roditelji bi trebali imati pravo izbora i poradi toga se je pokrenuo kotac a koji ce se nastaviti okretati ,jer koliko god bilo ljudi protiv necega takvog, medju njima ce se naci pojedinci koji ce upravo to prepoznati kao najoptimalnije  za sebe i svoju obitelj..

----------


## Scandalous

Ako je postavljeno kao tema na forumu onda je podložno raspravi i iznošenju mišljenja (za i protiv)... Glasanje je karikiranje, odnosno izražavam mišljenje da sam protiv...

----------


## Nuktemeron

e baš obrnuto od ovog što kaže scandalous:

"Kad se riješi postojeći sustav školovanja, onda se može razgovarati o nečemu kao što je školovanje kod kuće... "

Školovanje kod kuće jest rješenej i odgovor na industrijski ustrojen kaotični "brejnvoširajući" školski sustav. Radila sam kratko u školama, pa nisam posve neupućena u pozadinu sustava. 
Sustav koji nije individualiziran već stvara borg.
Dio djece sjajno uspijeva uz individualiziranu nastavu, koje npr  tzv suradničko učenje i slčne šprehe ne potiču.

tek kad sam radila s učenicima  na individualnim konzultacijama vidjela bih fantastičan pomak (radi se o 5% gupe kojoj ne odgovara masovna nastava). 

Ali home schooling ide puno puno  dalje od gore navedenog. Radi se o kvalitativnom iskoraku iz užasnog školskog programa i da ne nabraja ostale elemente...lijepo je vrijeme jurim van...Besplatni savršeno dozirani  D vitamin ...

----------


## Scandalous

Pa zar rješenje toga i nije riješiti probleme postojećeg sustava? Kako se tu ne uklapa problematika individualnog pristupa? To je nemoguće uklopiti u postojeći sustav ili što?

Da, školovanje kod kuće ide previše daleko... time se preskaču stepenice i opet (po mom mišljenju-puno veći dio) djece ostaje zakinut...

Itekako je očito da se nema dovoljno ni vremena ni novaca ni stručnosti ni ne znam čega sve ne za ulaganje u poboljšanje postojećeg sustava, gdje bi se moglo još pronaći dovoljno potrebitih stvari za organiziranje sustava koji bi podržavao (adekvatno) školovanje kod kuće?

Ne tvrdim da je nemoguće, niti da ne bi i ta opcija trebala postojati, samo tvrdim da mi je trenutačno daleko bitnije da se više oragnizira posojeće školstvo, odnosno dovede u red...

----------


## mamma Juanita

podržavam ideju i pokret, uz malu sugestiju da umjesto termina "home schooling" koristite puno prikladniji "home education".
ova organizacija http://www.education-otherwise.org
je željela čak potpuno maknuti i taj "home" termin iz svog naziva,
zbog konotacije da je vaninstitucionalno obrazovanje jednako učenju kod kuće.
a tome niti je nužno tako, niti je bitno gdje već _kako_.

----------


## mamma Juanita

obrazovanje van institucija uopće ne mora biti protivnik institucionalnom obrazovanju.
ja vjerujem da mu može pomoći,
kao što se kroz povijest i pokazalo da su mnoge, na prvu loptu prerevolucionarne metode, kasnije usvojene i u mainstream sustav.
i

----------


## the enchantress

> podržavam ideju i pokret, uz malu sugestiju da umjesto termina "home schooling" koristite puno prikladniji "home education".
> ova organizacija http://www.education-otherwise.org
> je željela čak potpuno maknuti i taj "home" termin iz svog naziva,
> zbog konotacije da je vaninstitucionalno obrazovanje jednako učenju kod kuće.
> a tome niti je nužno tako, niti je bitno gdje već _kako_.


hvala na ispravci   :Love:

----------


## the enchantress

> dok se ne javi pokretac teme ,mogu i ja odgovoriti da se ovdje ne radi o glasovanju ,tj. zauzimanju stava vec se jednostavno poziva zainteresirane, znatizeljne, priklonjene takvoj ideji , da se prikljuce na gorenavedenu grupu pri yahoou .


sve je sundrops rekla

----------


## the enchantress

oprostite, imam problema s internetom

Hajde da preformuliram:

ukoliko podržavate ideju o obrazovanju kod kuće pridružite nam se 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/he-hr/

----------


## stanam

> oprostite, imam problema s internetom
> 
> Hajde da preformuliram:
> 
> ukoliko podržavate ideju o obrazovanju kod kuće pridružite nam se 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/he-hr/


budemo :D 

mi smo uvijek za mogucnost biranja.

*Daedi*  kakav bi to trebao biti dobro postavljen sustav?

----------


## Matilda

Postoji udruga Slobodna škola.
http://www.slobodnaskola.hr/index.php?p=article&g=

----------


## the enchantress

> Postoji udruga Slobodna škola.
> http://www.slobodnaskola.hr/index.php?p=article&g=


Rasprava o slobodnoj, demokratskoj školi vodi se (vodila se) ovdje

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...802&highlight=

----------


## sladjanaf

> Ali home schooling ide puno puno  dalje od gore navedenog. Radi se o kvalitativnom iskoraku iz užasnog školskog programa i da ne nabraja ostale elemente...


naravno da je školski program užasan... ne znam koji se još razlog može navesti za homeschooling, osim užasa koji vlada u hrvatskim školama   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## karmazonka

Kad vidim detalje iz naslova threada, a i sam tekst posta, apsolutno sugeriram javno obrazovanje.   :Grin:  Nemojte da dijete pati!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Nuktemeron

jesi sigurna da veliki dio djece  ne pati u javnom obrazovanju? 
ja se uopće ne sjećam da mi je bio užitak zatvor zvan škola.
i još dok sam bila u 6.osnovne stigla sam pogledati upravo objavljeni film  The Wall (u Londonu) pa sam još više doživljavala školu kao industriju/zatvor.

*
Posao, škola, zatvor - uvijek se paralelno razvijaju.*


kada više nećemo morati sjediti u uredima nego raditi od kuće, kada će prekršitelji zakona biti čipirani i škola će biti sasvim drugačija.

Paralelizam rada na poslu, zatvora i škole krasno je opisan u knjizi "Ukidanje rada" , Bob Black

Ljudi ne moraju ići na posao, sjediti u zatvoru ili školi da bi se družili.

Igra je rješenje.

Potpuno novo školstvo je pred nama, i to bez obzira na nas koji zagovaramo HE !

----------


## marta

Ja sam za, a otkad mi je dijete u skoli - svim srcem.

----------


## stanam

> Kad vidim detalje iz naslova threada, a i sam tekst posta, apsolutno sugeriram javno obrazovanje.   Nemojte da dijete pati!


zašto misliš da pati?

----------


## piplica

Kod mog sina nisam primijetila da pati u školi, više pati kada mora nešto učiti sam kod kuće.  :Grin:  
Inače, potpisujem Deaedi, za homeschooling treba sistem osigurati sve preduvjete.

----------


## anchie76

Koliko vidim ovo nije tema na kojoj se raspravlja o tome za ili protiv homeschoolinga.  Ovo je tema koja je otvorena jer enchantress zeli napraviti nesto u hr po ovom pitanju (jer je otvorena na pdf-u "druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji" a ne na pdfu "skola")  

Ako zelite razglabati da li homeschooling ili ne, slobodno otvorite novu temu na pdfu "skola".  Ova je otvorena s odredjenim razlogom, i mislim da bi nas drustvo bilo puno bolje kad bi vise pojedinaca otvaralo teme na ovom pdf.

Ako joj zelite pomoci u ovome, vrlo ste dobro dosli.  Ako vam se ovo ne cini kao dobra ideja, slobodno zaobidjite temu jer ova tema nije tu da biste rapravljali nego da biste se aktivirali.

Palac gore Enchantress   :Smile:

----------


## marta

Na koje uvjete mislis?

Za homeschooling sistem zapravo ne treba osigurati nista osim eventualne drzavne mature ako HE djeca zele na faks (ovdje mislim konkretno na nas).

----------


## the enchantress

> Koliko vidim ovo nije tema na kojoj se raspravlja o tome za ili protiv homeschoolinga.  Ovo je tema koja je otvorena jer enchantress zeli napraviti nesto u hr po ovom pitanju (jer je otvorena na pdf-u "druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji" a ne na pdfu "skola")  
> 
> Ako zelite razglabati da li homeschooling ili ne, slobodno otvorite novu temu na pdfu "skola".  Ova je otvorena s odredjenim razlogom, i mislim da bi nas drustvo bilo puno bolje kad bi vise pojedinaca otvaralo teme na ovom pdf.
> 
> Ako joj zelite pomoci u ovome, vrlo ste dobro dosli.  Ako vam se ovo ne cini kao dobra ideja, slobodno zaobidjite temu jer ova tema nije tu da biste rapravljali nego da biste se aktivirali.
> 
> Palac gore Enchantress


  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ocujato1

SVAKAKO SAM ZA REALIZACIJU OVOG PROJEKTA   :Smile:  
nisam još roditelj,nadamseuskoro i idejami se čini odlična,naravno dorađena,upotpunjena-.....

----------

